# whackiest stage antics



## No Soul (Jul 18, 2005)

Ok, who does the whacky stuff here live? 

My bassist ducks down, and then I jump on his shoulders, and then my lead guitarist jumps on mine, then the bassist stands up forming what I like to call GUITAR VOLTRON! 

beat that


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Jul 18, 2005)

i'll beleive that when i see a picture or video.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 18, 2005)

Never done anything like that but just plain throw down live. I'd like to see a pic of that too.


----------



## Shannon (Jul 18, 2005)

Well, it's well documented that I'm a fucking spastic nut onstage...donnie can attest to that. I'm constantly moving & do all kinds of "showy" playing (i.e. playing OVER the neck instead of under, flashy licks, crowd participation instigator, etc). Up until a few years ago, I would jump off 10 ft. speaker colums into the crowd with guitar in hand, but that really starts to hurt the older you get.


----------



## Christopher (Jul 18, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Well, it's well documented that I'm a fucking spastic nut onstage...donnie can attest to that. I'm constantly moving & do all kinds of "showy" playing (i.e. playing OVER the neck instead of under, flashy licks, crowd participation instigator, etc). Up until a few years ago, I would jump off 10 ft. speaker colums into the crowd with guitar in hand, but that really starts to hurt the older you get.



Damn that getting older (shakes my elderly fist in the air!).


----------



## Digital Black (Jul 18, 2005)

VforVendetta00 said:


> i'll beleive that when i see a picture or video.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 18, 2005)

I remember when Zappa came to the UK and took a dump on the stage during the gig.
That's quite whacky, but in a different way.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Jul 18, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Up until a few years ago, I would jump off 10 ft. speaker colums into the crowd with guitar in hand, but that really starts to hurt the older you get.


i jumped off our concert subs a few years ago... it would've been cool had we done the regular 4 bars into the heavy part.... INSTEAD my drummer decides we go for 5 bars(WTF)..... i still need to kick him in the nuts for making me look like an idiot


----------



## Leon (Jul 18, 2005)

No Soul said:


> Ok, who does the whacky stuff here live?
> 
> My bassist ducks down, and then I jump on his shoulders, and then my lead guitarist jumps on mine, then the bassist stands up forming what I like to call GUITAR VOLTRON!
> 
> beat that


your bassist would have no spine left after doing that once or twice 

me, i'm a bit of a toe-watcher. not much to look at


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 19, 2005)

I try not to drop my pick. It's wild.


----------



## KillMAH (Jul 19, 2005)

Sometimes...I like to kick my deskchair over and...oh we're talking about live shows.

Anyhow, Iggy Pop used to poop onstage. Can anyone beat that?

The shows I've personally played, I'm usually checking out the unveiled boobs...that's the only good thing about playing crappy pop/punk covers at college venues.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 19, 2005)

I tend to just be generally spastic on-stage. Though we have the occasional moment in our set where things kinda line up between the band members. For example, in one song our bassist, singer, and myself are all headbanging at the front of the stage in unison (only one time in the whole set, the bridge of one song), and on the bridge of another song myself and our bassist are playing a harmony-ish part together, so we shove the singer out of the way and take center stage.


----------



## No Soul (Jul 19, 2005)

VforVendetta00 said:


> i'll beleive that when i see a picture or video.



sure thing :::fires up photoshop::::


----------



## No Soul (Jul 19, 2005)

KillMAH said:


> Sometimes...I like to kick my deskchair over and...oh we're talking about live shows.
> 
> Anyhow, Iggy Pop used to poop onstage. Can anyone beat that?



GG Allin sure as fuck tried. 

Dying or getting killed on stage is always a tough one to follow too.

edit: but it doesent beat guitar voltron


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 20, 2005)

No Soul said:


> GG Allin sure as fuck tried.
> 
> Dying or getting killed on stage is always a tough one to follow too.
> 
> edit: but it doesent beat guitar voltron



GG Allin didn't die or get killed on stage.  

And i want to see picture evidence of your 'antics' as well please.
Are you and your guitarist midgets perhaps?


----------



## No Soul (Jul 21, 2005)

jtm45 said:


> GG Allin didn't die or get killed on stage.
> 
> And i want to see picture evidence of your 'antics' as well please.
> Are you and your guitarist midgets perhaps?



I didnt say GG Allin died on stage, I was refering to Iggy taking a crap on stage. but he did take his fatal shot of heroin on stage. 

Try Judge Dread or Dimebag though for that.

Im not a midget, but the lead guitarist of my metal is pretty tiny though, even for a girl.


----------



## The Rx Elite (Jul 23, 2005)

Ive broken a guitar and puked on stage....


----------

